# Cloacal Protrusion



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 23, 2011)

So I was feeding Kodo some grasshoppers a few minutes ago and after downing five of them, he proceeded to take a large, smelly dump on the floor. While he was pooping, I saw this weird thing protrude from his cloaca. I thought it was a turd until it sucked itself back in. What the hell was it? Part of the intestine? His penis? Is something wrong with him that it's sticking out? I have never seen this before and he's been with me over a month and has had no problems (aside form not liking the expensive hornworms I bought for him). PLease help!!!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 23, 2011)

_Depending on his size and or how old he is,..  that would be him flashing you and proving he's all male. Sperm plugs are next if you haven't seen any already._


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 23, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Depending on his size and or how old he is,..  that would be him flashing you and proving he's all male. Sperm plugs are next if you haven't seen any already._



He is about two feet long, so I'm guestimating he's about a year or so. I haven't seen any sperm plugs; what do they look like? It's not painful/dangerous for him to do that, is it? I've never had a reptile flash its genitals at me before. Is it a dominance display or some sort?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah its pretty normal and dosnt hurt them, i have had turtles, iguanas and tegus flash them


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 23, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Yeah its pretty normal and dosnt hurt them, i have had turtles, iguanas and tegus flash them



Wow. They must really like you.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol i hope not


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 23, 2011)

I rememberwhen I first saw Tonka's it was disturbing I had never seen that before. I had my face very close so when he used the atroom I could see if he was a boy. I realy did not have to get that close to see them.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8004#axzz1Sy4skmVJ
I have a pic on here with some nice sperm plugs.

It's normal for them to show the hemipenis when pooping.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 23, 2011)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Bubblz Calhoun said:
> 
> 
> > _Depending on his size and or how old he is,..  that would be him flashing you and proving he's all male. Sperm plugs are next if you haven't seen any already._
> ...



LOL my male iggy does it sometimes....well he'll probably do it a lot more when I move him down to my reptile room where my female is housed!


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 23, 2011)

Great. Sperm plugs. Heard of it before but....... Grand. I'll keep from making any comments that I wanted to say. 

Ya'll are lucky. Normaly the comments would have rolled. But ill just keep it for work and my woman.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jul 26, 2011)

Dirtydmc said:


> Great. Sperm plugs. Heard of it before but....... Grand. I'll keep from making any comments that I wanted to say.
> 
> Ya'll are lucky. Normaly the comments would have rolled. But ill just keep it for work and my woman.





Lmao.  Great response. Just made my day. Thanks.


----------

